
Biological Technology in 2050 [2001 predictions] - technotony
http://www.synthesis.cc/biological-technology-in-2050/
======
technotony
Pretty amazing how on point the major trends in this have proven to be, and it
goes on to make interesting predictions for what is yet to come in the
industry...

